# Compaq cq60-419wm Atheros 5007 b/g wireless not working - with ipconfig



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, thanks in advance for any suggestions:

ive got a cq60 running home basic (only 2 weeks old), and since the day we brought it home it is having sporadic connection to wireless (linksys broadcasting b/g). it connects just fine when wired to router. with wireless it either has 'local only' or will work for a while and then get a "connection was reset" page in firefox. also, the speed seems to be maxed at 1mb/s average speed would be something along the lines of <200k per second often dropping down to 10-50k and sometiems as low as 5-8k. 

other laptops (one with same atheros 5007) run and function just fine with no interruptions

this is what I have done so far:
uninstalled norton
disabled IPv6
uninstalled/reinstalled device driver
updated device driver
netsh int ip reset
disabled windows firewall & defender

this is my gf's machine and school starts monday - any help ASAP would be greatly appreciated.

ipconfig: (i have no idea what "media disconnected" means)

```
C:\Users\**>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.4
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
```


----------



## baseballboy64116 (May 24, 2009)

Looks and sounds like a failing Wireless card. Maybe u need to replace it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Download the zip file & extract EXE file to desktop. RIGHT-click on desktop exe icon, select run as administrator. 
2 notepads will open. Save both as text files.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...ction-netsh_lan_wlan_04-24-09__jcgriff2__.zip

Run msinfo32 - save as an NFO file (default file ext = NFO)
START | *msinfo32* - you'll see NFO file ext when you save it

Zip up the NFO file & both text files and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

here are the things you requested, sorry it took me so long - ive been doing some remodeling and adding on and it's keeping me pretty busy.

again, thanks for any help or suggestions

do you really think the wireless card could be bad in a brand new out of the box computer, only 2 weeks old?


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

copied from the network diagnostics log - any help still appreciated.

Wireless Diagnostic Helper Class Event For complete information about this session see the Wireless Diagnostic Informational Event. Helper Class: Auto Configuration Initialize status: Success Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: cd906e7d-8eea-4fa9-bbcc-45f973102d0e Interface name: Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter Interface type: Native WiFi Result of diagnosis: There may be problem Issue referred to: RNWF MSM Helper Class Root cause: The wireless connection on this computer appears to be working correctly The Internet connection on the wireless router or access point might not be working correctly. 

Wireless Diagnostic Informational Event Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: cd906e7d-8eea-4fa9-bbcc-45f973102d0e Interface name: Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter Interface type: Native WiFi Connection incident diagnosed Auto Configuration ID: 1 Connection ID: 1 Connection status summary Connection started at: 2009-08-19 14:20:47-902 Profile match: Success Pre-Association: Success Association: Success Security and Authentication: Success List of visible access point(s): 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed BSSID BSS Type PHY Signal(dB) Chnl/freq SSID

00-22-6B-92-3E-71 Infra g -91 6 linksys 00-13-10-A9-3A-20 Infra g -76 6 222 Connection History Information for Auto Configuration ID 1 List of visible networks: 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Infra g No 28 Yes linksys Infra g No 52 Yes 222 List of preferred networks: 0 item(s) Information for Connection ID 1 Connection started at: 2009-08-19 14:20:47-902 Auto Configuration ID: 1 Profile: 222 SSID: 222 SSID length: 3 Connection mode: Infra Security: No Pre-Association and Association Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Profile matches network requirements: Success Pre-association status: Success Association status: Success Last AP: 00-13-10-a9-3a-20 Security and Authentication Configured security type: Open Configured encryption type: None 802.1X protocol: No Key exchange initiated: Yes Unicast key received: No Multicast key received: No Number of security packets received: 0 Number of security packets sent: 0 Security attempt status: Success Connectivity Packet statistics Ndis Rx: 1687 Ndis Tx: 1632 Unicast decrypt success: 0 Multicast decrypt success: 0 Unicast decrypt failure: 0 Multicast decrypt failure: 0 Rx success: 369 Rx failure: 17 Tx success: 635 Tx failure: 71 Roaming history: 0 item(s) 0


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you very much for running those items for me.

The problem as I see it is a weak wifi signal - 52%

```
[font=lucida console]
SSID 1 : 222
    Network type            : Infrastructure
    Authentication          : Open
    Encryption              : None 
    BSSID 1                 : 00:13:10:a9:3a:20
         [color=red]Signal             : 52%  [/color]
         Radio Type         : 802.11g
         Channel            : 6 
         Basic Rates (Mbps) : 1 2 5.5 11
         Other Rates (Mbps) : 0 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54

[/font]
```
How far away is the laptop from the router? Anything in its line-of-sight? 

To test it, move it closer to the router.

My advice (this is the same exact thing that I did 8 months ago) - return the system and get another one, but demand that it has an Intel 4965 or Intel 5100 wifi card - minimum. Since I got another with an Intel 5100, my wifi problems very similar to yours have never resurfaced.

I cannot stress the importance to all when purchasing laptops to make sure they come with an Intel wifi card - not Atheros, not Broadband, etc... The retail outlets from which we purchase laptops rarely state the brand name of the wifi NIC.

If return is not an option, purchase a NetGear USB wifi device like the WPN111, but it will cost ~ $60. NetGear & Intel are the best wifi product manufacturers - in my opinion.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833150018

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

thank you.

i cant believe i didnt notice that - probably my frustration getting the best of me. i actually have her sitting nearly on top of the router right now to see if it is some sort of interference. i dont think it is though, because 2 other machines connect just fine and dont drop signal (and mine is an atheros 5007EG) in toshiba satellite with vista home premium.

would anyone happen to know if replacing the internal wireless card might be a better option? or if the on board features (i.e. push button wifi on/off) will work with a new card? 

i would assume any intel mini pci wireless card will work, but she really likes that button - after all, it is a brand new system. im also going to check out return options. - but as a last resort -


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Honestly, the % signal strength can vary and it really is something that most don't pick up on until it is pointed out to them. That is exactly what happened with me. My new laptop last fall was sitting right next to another - that worked perfectly (Internet connectivity).

I myself called HP help who ultimately told me it must be a bad installation of Vista or my Verizon DSL. No - it was HP - they advertised the dv7 laptop with an Intel wifi and I never checked. The actual card was Broadcom. I got the new laptop - same model, but with Intel 5100 wifi - never a problem since.

I noticed that your Atheros driver is from Dec 2008 - have you gone to the manufacturer's (PC) website to see if there is a driver update? It can do wonders, believe it or not.

Also - how far away is the laptop from the wifi signal source? Anything blocking it?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

distance varies, it is in the opposite corner of the house. so, naturally there are walls blocking it, and i also repositioned the antenna (they had it pointed out the window rather than into the house). it looks like having her sit in the same room with the router it is a little better, but since 5:00 it has dropped her signal "a few" times. so chances are it is a bad card - i used an hp with a broadcom wifi card for a while - hated it, dropped my signal constantly and sometimes wouldnt connect at all. the only thing to cure it was a clean install of vista and that happened every other month or so.


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

we ran recovery and decided to start from scratch - it looks like in the event viewer what is happening is 
"Your computer was not assigned an address from the network (by the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with the network address 00242C6#848D. The following error occured:
The semaphore tiimeout period has expired.. Your computer will continue and try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

Event ID: 1001
Level: Error

and some other stuff....

wouldn't setting a static ip fix this?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I don't know that a static IP would be the answer here. Do you have an Internet Security product installed containing a 3rd party firewall - like NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, etc.....??

Boot into SAFEMODE w/ Networking (tap the F8 key during boot-up) and test the system there. 

I would also like to see a Vista system health report - 
START | *perfmon /report* | 60 secs - save it as an HTML file

Zip it up and attach.

You also should see how the system performs when connected w/ Ethernet. (Apologies if you already mentioned this).

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

p.s. - I don't see any DNS suffix or anything related to IPv6 in your ipconfig. Not that it matters a great deal right now, but did you disable IPv6?

.

.


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

actually sense the reformat last night i havent installed any security and i did disable firewall/defender and the norton trial. 

havent had a chance to check it out in safe mode yet.

works like a charm when hard wired to the router. 

i did disable ipv6.

still the same problems even after reset and i think she waited past the return period for where she got it. 

attached is your system health report. 

again, since the return period is expired, would simply changing out the wifi card be a viable solution?

thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I would hold off on getting a new wifi card just yet.

First item - The Norton Removal Tool must run. I learned the hard way that saying "no" to NIS or N360 during Vista re-installation can be worse than agreeing to allow it to fully install. The reason is that NIS is already pre-installed in your system and by declining the generous offer for a trial - you are now left with a corrupted installation. The Health Report does show it is present.

Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Next I would like for you to disable this - it serves no purpose whatsoever and may be hindering the wifi - let's find out.

Download and SAVE SysInternals AutoRuns to Desktop. RIGHT-click on autoruns.exe, select "Run as Admin". Allow it to scan (status = bottom left), then click on the logon tab and look for this entry. When found, un-check the box. It is now disabled. I believe it is interfering with Windows Zero configuration utility. You should be able to select the wifi signal you want via START | "Connect To" 

From Microsoft TechNet - SysInternals AutoRuns - http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

norton removal tool has been run, firewall reset to defaults, avg is what i generally use, but not on this machine just yet. 

my only question is in regard to this : 
"Next I would like for you to disable this - it serves no purpose whatsoever and may be hindering the wifi - let's find out.

Download and SAVE SysInternals AutoRuns to Desktop. RIGHT-click on autoruns.exe, select "Run as Admin". Allow it to scan (status = bottom left), then click on the logon tab and look for this entry. When found, un-check the box. It is now disabled. I believe it is interfering with Windows Zero configuration utility. You should be able to select the wifi signal you want via START | "Connect To"

From Microsoft TechNet - SysInternals AutoRuns - http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe"

i downloaded and ran it, however it just says go to the logon tab and look for "this" entry. am i just looking for avg (which wont be there). 

either way it doesnt work and now wont connect to the network at all. 

i tried installing sp42654 (updated drivers for ar5007)from the hp website, but it appears to do nothing at all.


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

also, after checking the problems/solutions i am getting the problem of not being able to connect to the DHCP server


----------



## bsquishy (Aug 18, 2009)

so, after a 2 hour conversation with hp tech support and reinstalling wifi adapter drivers twice, and getting a decided 'i dunno' from the rep (who i should add was great, from the midwest, and spoke perfect english - score 1 for HP) he is sending me a replacement wifi card.

the last question i have (right now) is this:

every time he or i installed drivers or flashed the bios, we got the "Program Compatibility Problem" alert. what can be causing this? he said it was fine. and just to click that the program installed correctly.

but when going into device manager to check the install, it still shows the date as 12/2008 when the new driver was released 3/2009...should this change to the new date?

i downloaded vista sp2 all on the wireless (sitting less than one foot from the router) with no problems i'll cross my fingers and hope the no problems continue.

thanks again for all the help


----------



## BOMERANG (Jan 25, 2010)

i have the same problem same computer bough it at walmart really sheep model COMPAQ CQ60-419WM, the wireless goes and comes, is really anoying cuase i do video chat and calls alot of times..... if have any solution still has warranty to what do i say to hp soppuort.????

thnaks is been hapening like since 3 monts ago. thanks
AJ.


----------



## bttmstr (Apr 30, 2010)

I have opened some of these CQ60 laptops in the past. The problem lies with a not fully pushed in antenna cable where the 2 antennas connect to the wireless adapter. It is right under the keyboard, only a couple minutes to get to it. There isn't many screws on these laptops, you'll have to remove all the screws from the bottom to remove the keyboard and the surrounding palm rest cover. Be careful not to bend the top cover while removing, if it is isn't popping out easily there is still a screw somewhere holding it. If that is not the problem, reinstall newest drivers or download them through windows update. If no newest driver there download them from HP and try to install them manually through the device manager. If not that, go directly into the cards properties/settings and turn off or select any power management settings to the effect of it always being on or maximum performance. Take care.


----------

